# Long term rental in Spain + dog.



## jennis

Hi, I am looking to take out a long term rental in Spain. I have a small dog, well trained and no trouble. I would say that, but it is true.
I am retired so somewhere South East for the winter sun or Mallocra. South East would be warmer I guess. Would like to be close to the sea. 
I have a large family who would visit, but not all together. 
I would like to rent a villa or ground floor garden appartment. Somewhere not too isolated, but not too busy either. NIce area, plenty of walking.
Any suggestions?
Jennis


----------



## jojo

jennis said:


> Hi, I am looking to take out a long term rental in Spain. I have a small dog, well trained and no trouble. I would say that, but it is true.
> I am retired so somewhere South East for the winter sun or Mallocra. South East would be warmer I guess. Would like to be close to the sea.
> I have a large family who would visit, but not all together.
> I would like to rent a villa or ground floor garden appartment. Somewhere not too isolated, but not too busy either. NIce area, plenty of walking.
> Any suggestions?
> Jennis



Well there are squillions of places as you've described in 100s of areas onlong the south of Spain! The only thing you need to bare in mind is that it is very cold, wet and windy in the winter!!!!!!!!! ...... and its gone on forever this year! make a list of things you want and need from your surroundings, then Google some agents in the areas that appeal

Jo xxxx


----------



## Leper

Right Jennis, I think Mojacar Playa (Costa Almeria) would suit you for the following reasons:-
It is officially in south eastern Spain although nearly as far south as Malaga meridian wise. Costa Almeria has the warmest and driest climate in mainland Europe. It is a resort inhabited 50/50 by expats and Spanish. There are many walks as easy or as difficult as you wish. It is a working town all year round. Many of the Brits there used to own property in Costa del Sol and sold out and moved to Mojacar Playa where they enjoy a slower pace of life.


----------



## gus-lopez

Or Águilas which is more Spanish & rental & daily living costs are cheaper.


----------



## jennis

Hi, many thanks most helpful I will take al look now.
Regards,
Jennis


----------



## jb44

I'm in same boat,at the mo in Thailand but too hot and tooooooo far from the UK.Lost my house in the UK (divorce) and 65 next year ,so thinking of long term medical care if anything goes wrong.
I get about 300 a week pension,and have about 100,000 GBP ,is it possible to live well or buy a small place with that amount?
Exploring all options,hoping someone can give me some answers.


----------



## Tallulah

jb44 said:


> I'm in same boat,at the mo in Thailand but too hot and tooooooo far from the UK.Lost my house in the UK (divorce) and 65 next year ,so thinking of long term medical care if anything goes wrong.
> I get about 300 a week pension,and have about 100,000 GBP ,is it possible to live well or buy a small place with that amount?
> Exploring all options,hoping someone can give me some answers.


Well that's actually quite positive for once!! Because you've already got an income so don't have to work presumably (pension) and you've got a bit to purchase if you so desire.....

Any locations you're interested in, in particular? obviously would advise as you're retired on coming out on a research trip, finding the location right for you, dipping your toe in the water by renting for a while...

Regarding "living well" - if it's just you - I don't see too much of a problem budgeting with the amount you have at all - hell, even leave you enough for a few drinks and tapas! I'd say you could be quite comfortable on that, depending on location of course.

Welcome by the way.

Tallulah.x


----------



## jb44

Tallulah said:


> Well that's actually quite positive for once!! Because you've already got an income so don't have to work presumably (pension) and you've got a bit to purchase if you so desire.....
> 
> Any locations you're interested in, in particular? obviously would advise as you're retired on coming out on a research trip, finding the location right for you, dipping your toe in the water by renting for a while...
> 
> Regarding "living well" - if it's just you - I don't see too much of a problem budgeting with the amount you have at all - hell, even leave you enough for a few drinks and tapas! I'd say you could be quite comfortable on that, depending on location of course.
> 
> Welcome by the way.
> 
> Tallulah.x
> 
> ..and kisses to you.
> Thanks for reply. I'm pretty fed up now living in Far East could do with bit of stability in my life]


----------



## jb44

Costa Blanca seems an OK area, obv have not got enough for much, but yes just me and hopefully I can collect my dog in the UK


----------



## Tallulah

jb44 said:


> Tallulah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's actually quite positive for once!! Because you've already got an income so don't have to work presumably (pension) and you've got a bit to purchase if you so desire.....
> 
> Any locations you're interested in, in particular? obviously would advise as you're retired on coming out on a research trip, finding the location right for you, dipping your toe in the water by renting for a while...
> 
> Regarding "living well" - if it's just you - I don't see too much of a problem budgeting with the amount you have at all - hell, even leave you enough for a few drinks and tapas! I'd say you could be quite comfortable on that, depending on location of course.
> 
> Welcome by the way.
> 
> Tallulah.x
> 
> ..and kisses to you.
> Thanks for reply. I'm pretty fed up now living in Far East could do with bit of stability in my life]
> 
> 
> 
> Understood. There's a few on here from that area so if you've got more specific questions then post away.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes many people make the mistake of thinking Spain is hot the whole year round although my daughter says she has had a mild winter bar a couple of days of frost. I think the Costa Blanca was named as the best climate in Europe

Maiden


----------



## xabiaxica

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes many people make the mistake of thinking Spain is hot the whole year round although my daughter says she has had a mild winter bar a couple of days of frost. I think the Costa Blanca was named as the best climate in Europe
> 
> Maiden


and my little town one of the healthiest climates in the world:clap2:


Javea/Xabia in Wikipedia


----------

